# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  "TestoGel" Pics. Genuine? Or of any use? Legit but useless as cycle

## thale

Described as "TESTOGEL 2% EXTRADERMAL APPLIED STEROID CLEAR GEL (400 MG TESTOSTERONE PROPIONATE ) IN A 20G JAR" 

Any feedback would be great. :-)

----------


## ][-][ ][-][ ][-][

I dont think fakers will waste time to fake gel bro but bump for that i would like to know too.

][-][ ][-][ ][-][

----------


## ajfina

got to be kedding me

----------


## thale

> I dont think fakers will waste time to fake gel bro but bump for that i would like to know too.
> 
> ][-][ ][-][ ][-][


Thanks for taking an intrest.

The title and description of the product seem to contradict the fact that esters cannot be absorbed through the skin; or at least this is what I have been told. Androgel and other topical T gels/creams contain just pure T, that can be absorbed through the skin. Which is fine for HRT, but not much use in BB.




> got to be kedding me


How so?

----------


## BODYMASTER

gels just dont work in bodybuilding

----------


## ajfina

> gels just dont work in bodybuilding


ditto,,,,,
thats mainly for HRT people, period

----------


## thale

> ditto,,,,,
> thats mainly for HRT people, period


I'm not suggesting that topical steroid treatments are effective for serious BB. 

I'm just curious about this product, because, as I say, I thought esters couldn't be absorbed through the skin?

I would like to know however, if this product will help with energy/drive and toning up? Or if its just a complete scam?

I thought this would be a good place to ask questions regarding the science of steroids .

----------


## Anabolios

> I'm not suggesting that topical steroid treatments are effective for serious BB. 
> 
> I'm just curious about this product, because, as I say, I thought esters couldn't be absorbed through the skin?
> 
> I would like to know however, if this product will help with energy/drive and toning up? Or if its just a complete scam?
> 
> I thought this would be a good place to ask questions regarding the science of steroids.


You have come to the right place...I,however, have no opinion or knowledge to give you...lol sorry

----------


## thale

> You have come to the right place...I,however, have no opinion or knowledge to give you...lol sorry


Ha, well thanks for taking the time to acknowledge my newbish questions anyway.  :Big Grin:  

Anyone able to offer any scientific input?  :0eat:  

I love the selection of smilies here.  :Drivingskid:

----------


## kahoona32

It would prolly work OK if you stacked it with Deca , Test and Dball.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## ajfina

> I'm not suggesting that topical steroid treatments are effective for serious BB. 
> 
> I'm just curious about this product, because, as I say, I thought esters couldn't be absorbed through the skin?
> 
> I would like to know however, if this product will help with energy/drive and toning up? Or if its just a complete scam?
> 
> I thought this would be a good place to ask questions regarding the science of steroids.


yes it will help u with energy(if ur natural test levels are down) sex drive too
will defenetely give u that boost
I did try androgel few years a go ( still have one brand new box  :Smilie:  ) i used it as a transdermal gel for finaplix and it worked for that 
but i know people that use gels for better sex life 
but im not sure about the ester and transdermal gel
sorry if i was an ass b4 
 :Smilie:

----------


## ajfina

> It would prolly work OK if you stacked it with Deca , Test and Dball.


them u will never know if the gel is working :LOL:

----------


## BUYLONGTERM

I've heard horror stories about topical "test" gels.....I would definitely go with the injections.....

----------


## symatech

You asked for my opinion in a pm so here it is: I have no opinion. I've read wonderful things about topical gels and transdermal carriers, I've read equally as many negative things. I've seen people claim 80% absorbtion, I've seen people claim 10%. What I have never seen is one conclusive study (or at least promising study) which would lead me to belive that transdermal gels/concoctions are worth the time, money and hassle. 

As for your particular product I'm afraid I've never seen it before. It could be real, it could be fake. All I know is that I would not be inclined to pay any money for said item or hope to achieve visual results with it.

I'm not trying to be negative, just trying to give you my two cents. I wish I could tell you that it was definitely real or fake, but truth is I don't know much about it.

Aa far as esters being absorbed through skin I'm not sure. The people who claim that esters can't be absorbed say so b/c of weight. What I find conflicting is that the hormone is often heavier than the ester itself. Then I think about all the guys who used dmso with tren acetate. Acetate is an ester, and if it can be absorbed via dmso then why couldn't other esters? This is only speculation on my part, I can't say for sure b/c frankly I just don't know.

----------


## thale

> yes it will help u with energy(if ur natural test levels are down) sex drive too
> will defenetely give u that boost
> I did try androgel few years a go ( still have one brand new box  ) i used it as a transdermal gel for finaplix and it worked for that 
> but i know people that use gels for better sex life 
> but im not sure about the ester and transdermal gel
> sorry if i was an ass b4


It's cool, thanks for the info.

----------


## thale

> You asked for my opinion in a pm so here it is: I have no opinion. I've read wonderful things about topical gels and transdermal carriers, I've read equally as many negative things. I've seen people claim 80% absorbtion, I've seen people claim 10%. What I have never seen is one conclusive study (or at least promising study) which would lead me to belive that transdermal gels/concoctions are worth the time, money and hassle. 
> 
> As for your particular product I'm afraid I've never seen it before. It could be real, it could be fake. All I know is that I would not be inclined to pay any money for said item or hope to achieve visual results with it.
> 
> I'm not trying to be negative, just trying to give you my two cents. I wish I could tell you that it was definitely real or fake, but truth is I don't know much about it.
> 
> Aa far as esters being absorbed through skin I'm not sure. The people who claim that esters can't be absorbed say so b/c of weight. What I find conflicting is that the hormone is often heavier than the ester itself. Then I think about all the guys who used dmso with tren acetate. Acetate is an ester, and if it can be absorbed via dmso then why couldn't other esters? This is only speculation on my part, I can't say for sure b/c frankly I just don't know.


Ok, well thanks for the honest, impartial advice. 

I have noticed an increase in energy and drive, and some acne.. Also, this stuff seems to react badly with chlorine. I used the gel in the morning, didn't go for swim till late evening, but noticed a large red rash afterwards, just where I had applied it around my shoulders, looked like sunburn.

Oh well, guess we need some sort of biochem boffin (assuming this stuff is real) to clear everything up..  :0pizza:

----------


## SnaX

Do you are taking this... to get bigger and stronger?
Have you ever heard of injectables? They're all the new rage. EVERYBODY IS DOING IT! 
Besides, why use something like that when it appeares to mess you up more than it helps you. :Bbiwin:

----------


## thale

> Do you are taking this... to get bigger and stronger?
> Have you ever heard of injectables? They're all the new rage. EVERYBODY IS DOING IT! 
> Besides, why use something like that when it appeares to mess you up more than it helps you.


I'm a relative novice, only really been a regular gym member for 2 to 3 years. I'm not sure I'm ready, or inclined to start injectables/cycles.

As I've said, I'm not expecting to seriously bulk up using this stuff, but if it helps with strength and tone (in combination with the right diet/supplements) then great. Cost is another factor, at $25 a jar, it's worth trying it out.

The side effects are pretty minor, with the correct application, and tolerance - significantly milder than most anabolic injectables I suspect.  :0eat:

----------

